

Show HN: Thanx – Loyalty made effortless - jasonli
https://www.thanx.com/

======
mdevere
New to this space to trying to work out exactly how this works...

1\. How are merchants charged for this? (e.g. flat fee or per points awarded
or not at all)

2\. How exactly do merchants benefit from this? I am assuming it's not going
to influence more customers to walk through the door, and therefore the value
for merchants is in the data/insights. And, if so, what are the best examples
of how that helps merchants increase revenues?

3\. Does Thanx collect and sell the data to third parties? (I'm just
interested)

~~~
egypturnash
These are pretty much exactly the questions I wanted to ask.

~~~
kaneruss
I replied up above - happy to answer other questions that come up. Thanx for
writing.

